# fat and proud



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just come across a link on fb, a picture of some hench bird, legs thicker than @solidcecil and roll upon roll.. With a caption "real men love every inch of this" I clicked it and found this bull**** group

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=319078494797256

basically from what I can see it's a group where you can feel good about, and justify being a fat, lazy, unhealthy blob.

This is insane. Once I'm done working Imma troll the **** out of this. Who's with me?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just come across a link on fb, a picture of some hench bird, legs thicker than @solidcecil and roll upon roll.. With a caption "real men love every inch of this" I clicked it and found this bull**** group
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=319078494797256
> 
> ...


 @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> @Chelsea


You complete **** :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> ****ing hate fat people


Hey! They all need love man..


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Nothing turns me off more than a fat women....


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

This comment sums it up....

"You are promoting health problems.

There is a difference between having a little meat on your bones and having so much extra weight you are considered "Fat" And a risk to your health.

It is not OKAY to be obese."


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I'd still shag one if there wernt a smaller one to hand but being proud of being a fat overeating lazy bish?!? They need to ****ing learn something about pride.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A bird i shagged has liked that page.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Idk sometimes i do like to have myself a nice & plump one  I mean there is a line between chubby , fat and morbidly obese . I like the chubby`s quite alot actually


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> Couldn't give a ****. Don't like them


Them? you segregating them? There not a species its a disease!! lol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> A bird i shagged has liked that page.


Your mums on FB?? :tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't stand the fat fvckers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just come across a link on fb, a picture of some hench bird, legs thicker than @solidcecil and roll upon roll.. With a caption "real men love every inch of this" I clicked it and found this bull**** group
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=319078494797256
> 
> ...


Just found a page called Fat and Proud but thinks it's a diff one.Just left a comment on their page lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I know this is wrong, but my g/f has a really fat friend, and I've told her it reflects bad on her if she chooses to have fatty as a friend. Am I a bad person lol?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Being a fat, overweight blob is seen as somewhat normal. A 30 stone woman walking through the shop, nobody really bats an eyelid.. But when a *110KG, ripped bodybuilder *walks through the shop..
> 
> "Ew, that's so unnatural"
> 
> ...


Where did you see me? In the Q at Maccys?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just found a page called Fat and Proud but thinks it's a diff one.Just left a comment on their page lol


Saying what..............?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Saying what..............?


Saying why would you be proud to be fat,it's disgusting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Commented on the link in the first post saying'There's people in the world starving and you greedy bastards are stuffing your face,you should be ashamed'


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Some judgmental fvcks on this thread....

Because fat people don't know they're fat 

Some of those fat people might be getting fitter and leaner - it takes time...maybe that 15 stone chubby woman you've made feel like sh1t used to be 20 stone and was proud of her achievements...just sayin'


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Some judgmental fvcks on this thread....
> 
> Because fat people don't know they're fat
> 
> Some of those fat people might be getting fitter and leaner - it takes time...maybe that 15 stone chubby woman you've made feel like sh1t used to be 20 stone and was proud of her achievements...just sayin'


Wrong....she said she wants to get fatter

If the page was called Fat To Fit then fairplay but they are proud to be cake munching gravy drinkers


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why do fat chicks with layers of fat think it's appropriate to wear tank tops and shorts :lol:

Or fcking tight dresses on nights out!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

fat and proud is just wrong, proud of ruining your own body just sums up how people can lie to them selves so easily.

fat and confident, or fat and trying to change sounds good but when acceptance is seen as a reason to not change and give in its just wrong :|


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Wrong....she said she wants to get fatter
> 
> If the page was called Fat To Fit then fairplay but they are proud to be cake munching gravy drinkers


Not talking about a specific person, but it's nobody's business if someone wants to be fat, just like it's no one else's business how much time you spend in the gym etc etc...



Mark2021 said:


> Why do fat chicks with layers of fat think it's appropriate to wear tank tops and shorts :lol:
> 
> Or fcking tight dresses on nights out!


Because clothes are made for weird shaped people.....any woman who trains will tell you of the nightmare of getting clothes to fit over biceps, thighs, a wide back, when clothes are mostly made for girls with pipe cleaner arms - FFS when I was a size 8 I still couldn't get sleeves to fit properly...lycra is often the only choice...not saying it looks great, but I feel their pain....(I fvcking hate wearing head to toe lycra)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Not talking about a specific person, but it's nobody's business if someone wants to be fat, just like it's no one else's business how much time you spend in the gym etc etc...
> 
> Because clothes are made for weird shaped people.....any woman who trains will tell you of the nightmare of getting clothes to fit over biceps, thighs, a wide back, when clothes are mostly made for girls with pipe cleaner arms - FFS when I was a size 8 I still couldn't get sleeves to fit properly...lycra is often the only choice...not saying it looks great, but I feel their pain....(I fvcking hate wearing head to toe lycra)


They're glorifying obesity and people like you who make excuses for these fat fvcks are half the problem.They need to be told


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Heard on radio that NHS will pay for fat reduction surgery for obese individuals, p1sses me off!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Not talking about a specific person, but it's nobody's business if someone wants to be fat, just like it's no one else's business how much time you spend in the gym etc etc...
> 
> Because clothes are made for weird shaped people.....any woman who trains will tell you of the nightmare of getting clothes to fit over biceps, thighs, a wide back, when clothes are mostly made for girls with pipe cleaner arms - FFS when I was a size 8 I still couldn't get sleeves to fit properly...lycra is often the only choice...not saying it looks great, but I feel their pain....(I fvcking hate wearing head to toe lycra)


A maxi dress? more appropriate than lycra by a mile.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FelonE said:


> They're glorifying obesity and people like you who make excuses for these fat fvcks are half the problem.They need to be told


Some people glorify obesity, some glorify anorexia, some glorify steroid abuse, some glorify cosmetic surgery...why do you care?

I'm making excuses for no one, least of all myself...do you think they don't know they're fat? Do you think they haven't read or been told a million tines how unhealthy it is to be really fat? I'm sure no one likes being fat but they may be resigned to it - like women that are told how useless they are as their husband beats them..they start to believe it..the fat and proud people are probably rebelling against all the vitriol they receive from smug lean people.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Heard on radio that NHS will pay for fat reduction surgery for obese individuals, p1sses me off!


For them to get fat a year later..way to go government!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got a biter lol game on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Some people glorify obesity, some glorify anorexia, some glorify steroid abuse, some glorify cosmetic surgery...why do you care?
> 
> I'm making excuses for no one, least of all myself...do you think they don't know they're fat? Do you think they haven't read or been told a million tines how unhealthy it is to be really fat? *I'm sure no one likes being fat* but they may be resigned to it - like women that are told how useless they are as their husband beats them..they start to believe it..the fat and proud people are probably rebelling against all the vitriol they receive from smug lean people.


The page is called Fat And Proud


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Some people glorify obesity, some glorify anorexia, some glorify steroid abuse, some glorify cosmetic surgery...why do you care?
> 
> I'm making excuses for no one, least of all myself...do you think they don't know they're fat? Do you think they haven't read or been told a million tines how unhealthy it is to be really fat? I'm sure no one likes being fat but they may be resigned to it - like women that are told how useless they are as their husband beats them..they start to believe it..the fat and proud people are probably rebelling against all the vitriol they receive from smug lean people.


The fact of the matter is. There's no need to be obese in this day and age.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FelonE said:


> The page is called Fat And Proud


Yes, I can read. I was commenting on the general hatred towards fat people, and the smug superiority from a bunch of people who, when it comes to contest time, are anything but healthy themselves (this is a gross generalisation of bodybuilders, not all are like this, just like not all fat people are proud, but seemingly deserving of the same comments)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Heard on radio that NHS will pay for fat reduction surgery for obese individuals, p1sses me off!


this doesnt annoy me as much as the fact that someone who is offered the surgery but turns it down to lose the weight themselves and does but ends up with loose skin, gets turned down by the NHS to have the skin folds removed and has to pay for it themselves


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Yes, I can read. I was commenting on the general hatred towards fat people, and the smug superiority from a bunch of people who, when it comes to contest time, are anything but healthy themselves (this is a gross generalisation of bodybuilders, not all are like this, just like not all fat people are proud, but seemingly deserving of the same comments)


Are you fat?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Yes, I can read. I was commenting on the general hatred towards fat people, and the smug superiority from a bunch of people who, when it comes to contest time, are anything but healthy themselves (this is a gross generalisation of bodybuilders, not all are like this, just like not all fat people are proud, but seemingly deserving of the same comments)


We all have a hatred towards different things in life, mine is fat people and chavvies popping out babies for more benefits.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> We all have a hatred towards different things in life, mine is fat people and chavvies popping out babies for more benefits.


Bothers from another mother:thumb:

Also @Beklet

Please don't defend the indefensible. There are a lot of things in life people can't help, being morbidly obese isn't one of them.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beklet said:


> *Some people glorify obesity, some glorify anorexia, some glorify steroid abuse, some glorify cosmetic surgery*...why do you care?
> 
> I'm making excuses for no one, least of all myself...do you think they don't know they're fat? Do you think they haven't read or been told a million tines how unhealthy it is to be really fat? I'm sure no one likes being fat but they may be resigned to it - like women that are told how useless they are as their husband beats them..they start to believe it..the fat and proud people are probably rebelling against all the vitriol they receive from smug lean people.


difference being those examples are much much smaller in comparison to obesity and the amount of people who glorify being fat and think it is perfectly fine is significantly larger. e.g. you rarely hear of someone glorifying steroid abuse unless you actually go looking for it. not only is being fat harmful for the individuals and whoever they influence, it also costs the NHS billions and billions of pounds a year. steroid abuse/ cosmetic surgery/ anorexia and their impacts are completely insignificant when compared something like obesity


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Fat people are always jolly. I can see that page being a laugh lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

slap her ar5e ,and ride in on the waves.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

There are a tiny percentage of fat and obese people who can't help being that way through medical issues, however, the majority of them are just fvckin idle.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Are you fat?


I believe I am.....I have more muscle than most people of a comparable weight, and am far fitter but am thoroughly p1ssed off with people I don't know making assumptions about me from my size (or BMI which is no indicator of health, and neither is weight, per se). I'm aware it's down to me to sort it out, but the sort of comments I read on here, and that I hear every day will not encourage anyone to do anything about it...



Dark sim said:


> We all have a hatred towards different things in life, mine is fat people and chavvies popping out babies for more benefits.


Actually I'm with you on the second one....although I think far too many people are having kids without actually thinking about what it entails :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I believe I am.....I have more muscle than most people of a comparable weight, and am far fitter but am thoroughly p1ssed off with people I don't know making assumptions about me from my size (or BMI which is no indicator of health, and neither is weight, per se). I'm aware it's down to me to sort it out, but the sort of comments I read on here, and that I hear every day will not encourage anyone to do anything about it...
> 
> Actually I'm with you on the second one....although I think far too many people are having kids without actually thinking about what it entails :lol:


You should want to do it for you not for anyone else. If it was a page called Anorexic And Proud would you stick up for them?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

cooltt said:


> Bothers from another mother:thumb:
> 
> Also @Beklet
> 
> Please don't defend the indefensible. There are a lot of things in life people can't help, *being morbidly obese isn't one of them*.


In some cases it is......medication etc can play a part, as can disability....

How do you measure morbidly obese? According to the (pretty much pointless for individual people) BMI scale, I am morbidly obese, with a BMI of 35.6...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I believe I am.....I have more muscle than most people of a comparable weight, and am far fitter but am thoroughly p1ssed off with people I don't know making assumptions about me from my size (or BMI which is no indicator of health, and neither is weight, per se). I'm aware it's down to me to sort it out, but the sort of comments I read on here, and that I hear every day will not encourage anyone to do anything about it...
> 
> :


But you are here, so clearly you are trying to do something about it. And I will always encourage someone trying to achieve a better body. Think you will find most of us on here slating fat people would be the same, if they were trying to rectify it.


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm normally very calm person but that sh*t drives me up the f*cking wall

Lazy f*cks


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Beklet said:


> In some cases it is......*medication etc can play a part, as can disability*....
> 
> How do you measure morbidly obese? According to the (pretty much pointless for individual people) BMI scale, I am morbidly obese, with a BMI of 35.6...


We're not talking about them, we're talking about the ones who see nothing wrong in stuffing 10 slices of choccy fudge cake in their mouths after a 24oz steak, 65 onion rings and bucket load of chips washed down with a freakin DIET COKE!

Being plump and proud is not providing a good role model for our youth and that's without all the potential health problems the NHS is stuck dealing with.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Angerfist said:


> I'm normally very calm person


username says otherwise


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I also hate fat people. Annoying ****s.

Merkleman has been bang on so far. I love the way the fatties stick together too, like they're all going through this disability together. Cocks it's self inflicted!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FelonE said:


> You should want to do it for you not for anyone else. If it was a page called Anorexic And Proud would you stick up for them?


I'm sticking up for fat people who get abuse and assumptions foisted upon them...I'd stick up for anorexics who get the same - to me, both are symptoms of a mental illness...I'm not necessarily sticking up for the fat and proud people, seems they don't need it, and I agree that glorifying an unhealthy body isn't a good thing (but how many bodybuilders do exactly that?  ) but being fat is not, in itself, an indicator of health status....



Dark sim said:


> But you are here, so clearly you are trying to do something about it. And I will always encourage someone trying to achieve a better body. Think you will find most of us on here slating fat people would be the same, if they were trying to rectify it.


I've been here 10 years and all I've done is get fatter :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Some judgmental fvcks on this thread....
> 
> Because fat people don't know they're fat
> 
> Some of those fat people might be getting fitter and leaner - it takes time...maybe that 15 stone chubby woman you've made feel like sh1t used to be 20 stone and was proud of her achievements...just sayin'


I agree with this guys..this thread is harsh....


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I love the way the fatties stick together too


now why would they have a herd mentality????


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I'm sticking up for fat people who get abuse and assumptions foisted upon them...I'd stick up for anorexics who get the same - to me, both are symptoms of a mental illness...I'm not necessarily sticking up for the fat and proud people, seems they don't need it, and I agree that glorifying an unhealthy body isn't a good thing (but how many bodybuilders do exactly that?  ) but being fat is not, in itself, an indicator of health status....
> 
> I've been here 10 years and all I've done is get fatter :lol:


****ing lol being fat is a mental illness? Yes that's why they ate 3 cheesecakes and 5 packets of crisps. Get real.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I'm sticking up for fat people who get abuse and assumptions foisted upon them...I'd stick up for anorexics who get the same - to me, both are symptoms of a mental illness...I'm not necessarily sticking up for the fat and proud people, seems they don't need it, and I agree that glorifying an unhealthy body isn't a good thing (but how many bodybuilders do exactly that?  ) but being fat is not, in itself, an indicator of health status....
> 
> *I've been here 10 years and all I've done is get fatter * :lol:


So you are what we call a perma-bulker lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Half of u n this thread are prob skinny nerds wearing skinny jeans but no one hated...til now u skinny nerds. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If anyone slags off porkers people get all offended but when the porkers are slagging off slim people it's ok.

Just looked on NHS Symptom Checker for the cause of obesity..............Laziness


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Angerfist said:


> I'm normally very calm person but that sh*t drives me up the f*cking wall
> 
> Lazy f*cks


Why would u assume fat equates lazy??? Bit nieve


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If anyone slags off porkers people get all offended but when the porkers are slagging off slim people it's ok.
> 
> Just looked on NHS Symptom Checker for the cause of obesity..............Laziness


Skinny jeans wearer...shhhhh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol being fat is a mental illness? Yes that's why they ate 3 cheesecakes and 5 packets of crisps. Get real.


Do you think fat people like being fat? Really? Some may, most don't...and for the fat people I know, none of them eat what you've described..if you want all out gluttony of sh1te food, a post comp bodybuilder will win hands down..but of course, that's 'allowed' because they're clearly *much* better people....

Eating disorders take many forms - some people have bad things happen to them - some try to control their lives and become anorexic, some comfort eat and become fat....I'm assuming you've never been fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Skinny jeans wearer...shhhhh


Oh sh1t the boss is here........I'm out


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> So you are what we call a perma-bulker lol.


I wish...nearly 3 years off with injuries more like....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I wish...nearly 3 years off with injuries more like....


Back pain?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Do you think fat people like being fat? Really? Some may, most don't...and for the fat people I know, none of them eat what you've described..if you want all out gluttony of sh1te food, a post comp bodybuilder will win hands down..but of course, that's 'allowed' because they're clearly *much* better people....
> 
> Eating disorders take many forms - some people have bad things happen to them - some try to control their lives and become anorexic, some comfort eat and become fat....I'm assuming you've never been fat


If you don't like being fat. Stop being a Greedy **** and reign in the calories.

No matter what you say there is no justification for fat people.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

alot of fatty bashers showing up on this thread lol its all lifestyle choices

live n let live


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Back pain?


Something in my back clicked while deadlifting, causing all sorts of horrible muscle spasms (own fault, didn't warm up properly)...one spasm so bad it caused my calf to cramp so hard it tore - 4 years later and my calf still cramps most days - once I'd sorted that I fell over roller skating and landed on my coccyx - cue a week of being unable to sit down properly and a month of random butt cramps :lol:

Following loads of corrective and rehabilitation work, it got sorted, then I sprained my ankle doing some stupid fancy kick in Taekwondo 6 months ago..which flared up with a dislocated bone a few weeks ago....FINALLY I'm injury free and back on it (albeit with a slightly sore ankle) but the back injuries have given me the fear of deadlifting...I still have a way to go before I get back to my best


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SkinnyJ said:


> If you don't like being fat. Stop being a Greedy **** and reign in the calories.
> 
> No matter what you say there is no justification for fat people.


A greedy what? Please feel free to elaborate. I don't have to justify myself to you but greedy, I am not. Nor am I lazy...but you believe whatever you like, I'm sure it makes you very happy


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> A greedy what? Please feel free to elaborate. I don't have to justify myself to you but greedy, I am not. Nor am I lazy...but you believe whatever you like, I'm sure it makes you very happy


ok


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

The white knights are trying to defend fat and obese people, being overweight without any medical or monetary issues (bad diet through lack of money) is indefensible. The main factor in people being obese is lack of physical exercise, laziness. Cure? Eat less, move more.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> A greedy what? Please feel free to elaborate. I don't have to justify myself to you but greedy, I am not. Nor am I lazy...but you believe whatever you like, I'm sure it makes you very happy


He meant in general not you

EDIT: not so sure now lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Beklet said:


> *Do you think fat people like being fat? Really? *Some may, most don't...and for the fat people I know, none of them eat what you've described..if you want all out gluttony of sh1te food, a post comp bodybuilder will win hands down..but of course, that's 'allowed' because they're clearly *much* better people....
> 
> Eating disorders take many forms - some people have bad things happen to them - some try to control their lives and become anorexic, some comfort eat and become fat....I'm assuming you've never been fat


The ones that are the topic of the thread do......hence the Fat and Proud page name.

I've been fat before,I didn't like being fat so decided to change myself,and now compete in bodybuilding.Everyone can change how they look if they are unhappy,not hide behind excuses.


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> username says otherwise


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

An interesting experiment....

http://www.fathead-movie.com/index.php/2014/01/16/character-vs-chemistry-part-deux/


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> He meant in general not you
> 
> EDIT: not so sure now lol


I thought it was obvious. I dont know her and dont know if shes fat lol.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Do you think fat people like being fat? Really? Some may, most don'


i think you're getting confused with the original post and how this thread has now turned into 'kill all fatties'

the OP is on about a facebook group called fat and proud, seems they dont care about getting rid of the fat and infact want to bulk harder


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> i think you're getting confused with the original post and how this thread has now turned into 'kill all fatties'
> 
> the OP is on about a facebook group called fat and proud, seems they dont care about getting rid of the fat and infact want to bulk harder


I understand that...but the thread turned into an 'all fat people are lazy' thread...sh1t gets old


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone remember the family guy where Lois gets morbidly obese and Peter loves having sex with her fat?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I lost my best mate to a fat bitch. I don't hate her cos she's fat. I hate her cos she's the most annoying woman on the face of the earth. And cos she's fat. The fat bitch.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I understand that...but the thread turned into an 'all fat people are lazy' thread...sh1t gets old


and in respect of the group and OP, yes these ppl are, end of, no more discussion on the point


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I understand that...but the thread turned into an 'all fat people are lazy' thread...sh1t gets old


they are though.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SkinnyJ said:


> they are though.


I'm fat. I'm not lazy.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I understand that...but the thread turned into an 'all fat people are lazy' thread...sh1t gets old


I don't think that is the case. Fat people in general are lazy and eat too much yes. Doesn't mean all.

You seem to have taken offence to this thread, and class yourself as fat by the sounds of it, I highly doubt you are what we consider obese or even fat for that matter.......?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Fat people always seem to think the world owes them something too, and they always play the victim.
> 
> It's fùcking horse shìt.. If they were given a special power to live the rest of their life either fat or slim, I bet not a single fat person would choose the fat option.
> 
> So you're not proud of being fat at all, you're just a lazy fùck.


atleast they'd be stronger than you


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Beklet said:


> I'm fat. I'm not lazy.


So why are you fat then?Could you exercise more to lose weight or be stricter on your diet?If the answer to either of those is yes then you are lazy in some respect.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm fat. I'm not lazy.


A girl i know always posts on Facebook about how she knows she's fat and needs to diet etc, i really just don't understand how someone can know they are fat, and it's clearly making them unhappy, and they don't seem to do anything about it.

Our weight is probably one of the only things in life that most people (other than those with genuine medical conditions) have 100% control of, it's really not rocket science to keep it vaguely in check, it's just a little bit of effort.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> I don't think that is the case. Fat people in general are lazy and eat too much yes. Doesn't mean all.
> 
> You seem to have taken offence to this thread, and class yourself as fat by the sounds of it, I highly doubt you are what we consider obese or even fat for that matter.......?


I'm on a 'taking offence to fat shamers' kick this week it would seem 

Next week I'll be all feminazi....if I can be ar5ed to read any threads that is.....

If you take my stats, I sound like a total heifer...and for most women, they would be horrifying..I carry some muscle so get away with more than I should....but am aware I could stand to lose some flab...but I don't want to lose muscle...hard call.

So at 4' 11" and 12st 11lbs, BMI pushing 36 sounds pretty horrible...the reality isn't great but people don't openly give me abuse in the street



So looking at this, I'd say I look more like the woman at 26-29 (with bigger biceps  )


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Beklet said:


> I'm on a 'taking offence to fat shamers' kick this week it would seem
> 
> Next week I'll be all feminazi....if I can be ar5ed to read any threads that is.....
> 
> ...


Wow so this thread is now about you?Well played.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> So why are you fat then?Could you exercise more to lose weight or be stricter on your diet?If the answer to either of those is yes then you are lazy in some respect.


Pretty much everyone could be stricter with their diet....but yes I make an effort, however I exercise to build muscle and increase fitness, not to get thinner



Smitch said:


> A girl i know always posts on Facebook about how she knows she's fat and needs to diet etc, i really just don't understand how someone can know they are fat, and it's clearly making them unhappy, and they don't seem to do anything about it.
> 
> Our weight is probably one of the only things in life that most people (other than those with genuine medical conditions) have 100% control of, it's really not rocket science to keep it vaguely in check, it's just a little bit of effort.


If it was actually that easy, there would be no fat people.....just like if diets actually worked, people would only do one.....it's nice that you find it simple to keep your size in check, good for you, some of us have to make a LOT more effort.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> Wow so this thread is now about you?Well played.


Yes, I am SUCH an attention whore......I just LOVE going on the internet and getting abuse for my views....because ANY attention is better than none, right?

Someone asked me a question, I answered it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I'm on a 'taking offence to fat shamers' kick this week it would seem
> 
> Next week I'll be all feminazi....if I can be ar5ed to read any threads that is.....
> 
> ...


Mine is 38 lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> If it was actually that easy, there would be no fat people.....just like if diets actually worked, people would only do one.....it's nice that you find it simple to keep your size in check, good for you, some of us have to make a LOT more effort.


but diets DO work, ppl just dont have the self discipline to be strict enough and see the results

no one is the genetic anomaly that calorie control and good eating doesnt work for


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

Beklet said:


> Pretty much everyone could be stricter with their diet....but yes I make an effort, however I exercise to build muscle and increase fitness, not to get thinner
> 
> If it was actually that easy, there would be no fat people.....just like if diets actually worked, people would only do one.....it's nice that you find it simple to keep your size in check, good for you, some of us have to make a LOT more effort.


It isn't easy that's the point. You don't lose weight and stay that way from doing a fad diet. You get it from a lifestyle change which a lot of people do not have the willpower to do.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> but diets DO work, ppl just dont have the self discipline to be strict enough and see the results
> 
> no one is the genetic anomaly that calorie control and good eating doesnt work for


Spot on, I'm bulking, three weeks ago missus says 'your getting a gut' straight on running machine and drop calories. Weight coming off. Simple.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

It doesn't help that it is cheaper to buy sugar and fat laden foods like crisps, biscuits, oven fried foods, and microwave meals for much less than buying wholesome veg, fruit or meat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carlsandman said:


> Spot on, I'm bulking, three weeks ago missus says 'your getting a gut' straight on running machine and drop calories. Weight coming off. Simple.


Yeah get on the treadmill you fat fvcker


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Commented on the link in the first post saying'There's people in the world starving and you greedy bastards are stuffing your face,you should be ashamed'


To be fair though, with the amount that a lot of us on here eat on a daily basis, that makes us guilty too. Though obviously, the fact that we aren't ever thinking "I really shouldn't be eating all of this" like those fat ****s would speaks volumes.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> To be fair though' date=' with the amount that a lot of us on here eat on a daily basis, that makes us guilty too. Though obviously, the fact that we aren't ever thinking "I really shouldn't be eating all of this" like those fat ****s would speaks volumes.


But we know what we're doing.It's calculated not straight up greediness and lack of control


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> If it was actually that easy, there would be no fat people.....just like if diets actually worked, people would only do one.....it's nice that you find it simple to keep your size in check, good for you, some of us have to make a LOT more effort.


I'm not singling you out, but biologically humans are more alike than not alike, and has already been stated it's just about sticking to a plan.

If you eat a calorie surplus you get fat, if you restrict calories you lose weight, that is indisputable fact. The difference is that some people don't have the will power to not eat that bit of nice food or to drag their butt down the gym, every person on the planet knows how to lose weight and how to gain weight, it's just whether or not they chose to do it.

I love eating sh1t food, i eat some every day, i don't live off it though and am fairly active, i'm knocking on 40 so it's not easy to control my weight but i want to look the way i do so i just put a little bit of work into it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> But we know what we're doing.It's calculated not straight up greediness and lack of control


Exactly what I meant by that last part mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Exactly what I meant by that last part mate


Oh yeah lol couldn't see over this family sized cake I'm eating


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> So why are you fat then?Could you exercise more to lose weight or be stricter on your diet?If the answer to either of those is yes then you are lazy in some respect.


Strong this.

Like I said fatties stick up for each others hardship. It must be so hard eating all that food poor souls, skinny people who aren't greedy have it so easy.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Pretty much everyone could be stricter with their diet....but yes I make an effort, however I exercise to build muscle and increase fitness, not to get thinner
> 
> If it was actually that easy, there would be no fat people.....just like if diets actually worked, people would only do one.....it's nice that you find it simple to keep your size in check, good for you, some of us have to make a LOT more effort.


but diets do work? just not the ****ty ones that people get online filled with stuff that doesn't work.

i find it perfectly simple to keep my body in check and add or lose what i want given time, and its not exactly by dieting using a generic idea from the internet, its from learning how to eat instead of been spoon fed. there is no ONE type of person so every one needs to put effort in to find what works instead of falling at the first hurdle, same for gaining weight too.

im sure a lot of people here will agree it really is that easy but the idea of something that is meant to be enjoyable suddenly taking more effort to prepare and think about is off putting, it was for me at first as well.

not directed at you as im sure you know your way around macro's and things when you want to.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL

Yesterday a girl I'm sorta seeing you liked that photo and it came up in my news feed. I told her if she ever looks like that, we're done. She called me shallow blah blah. I sent her this of me.










She didn't find it funny at all. Haven't really spoke much since..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The rows I'm having on that fb page is funny


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Beklet said:


> If it was actually that easy, there would be no fat people.....just like if diets actually worked, people would only do one


Diets DO work. The main thing is that you're burning off more calories than you're taking in - of course, you can help yourself with this by exercising and avoiding calorie-laden junk foods.

It's not as simple as doing one diet and then going back to your old ways though. If you drop down to 8 stone and you want to stay there, you've got to eat to maintain that weight. If you go back to eating cakes, burgers, chips and pizzas and not exercising, you're gonna be in a caloric surplus every day, and as we all know if you go OTT with caloric surpluses made up by crap food the fat will start piling on. The idea that dieting causes some sort of fat rebound is ridiculous, however some people believe it because they have no concept of how calories work in regards to maintaining, gaining or losing weight.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

spikedmini said:


> Nothing turns me off more than a fat women....


Only a fat man..........


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> The ones that are the topic of the thread do......hence the Fat and Proud page name.
> 
> I've been fat before,I didn't like being fat so decided to change myself,and now compete in bodybuilding.Everyone can change how they look if they are unhappy,not hide behind excuses.
> 
> View attachment 154259


See now when I read threads like this...here's what is sad about them....having just read through I didn't see one person comment on ur post ( unless I missed it) and yet u are stating that u have been fat that u did change it and did compete....not one friggin person said well done!!!!! So well done buddy the pics are amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> See now when I read threads like this...here's what is sad about them....having just read through I didn't see one person comment on ur post ( unless I missed it) and yet u are stating that u have been fat that u did change it and did compete....not one friggin person said well done!!!!! So well done buddy the pics are amazing :thumbup1:


reminds me of the street experiment.

a guy holds a sign saying help the homeless, not one person gives money or a flyer.

same guy, same street same time next day, sign says, forget the homeless, or something to similar effect, nearly every person stops to shout at him.

putting people down is more important than putting ppl above yourself and i think that proved it too


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> See now when I read threads like this...here's what is sad about them....having just read through I didn't see one person comment on ur post ( unless I missed it) and yet u are stating that u have been fat that u did change it and did compete....not one friggin person said well done!!!!! So well done buddy the pics are amazing :thumbup1:


This is a slagging off thread not a congrats thread.

You women and your sensitive little souls lol.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I don't think that is the case. Fat people in general are lazy and eat too much yes. Doesn't mean all.
> 
> You seem to have taken offence to this thread, and class yourself as fat by the sounds of it, I highly doubt you are what we consider obese or even fat for that matter.......?


What do you all consider as fat or obese ? Im a bigger girl but just had a baby and am working on losing my weight...I hate being bigger thats why im trying to lose the weight...I also am not a fan of being skinny...I am just a fan of being happy and comfortable in my own skin...I cant view the facebook page as I dont have facebook so I cant comment on the op's link...I guess weight is just a sensitive subject especially on a forum like this x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> reminds me of the street experiment.
> 
> a guy holds a sign saying help the homeless, not one person gives money or a flyer.
> 
> ...


I hear that...and agree ...I see it a lot on here.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> What do you all consider as fat or obese ? Im a bigger girl but just had a baby and am working on losing my weight...I hate being bigger thats why im trying to lose the weight...I also am not a fan of being skinny...I am just a fan of being happy and comfortable in my own skin...I cant view the facebook page as I dont have facebook so I cant comment on the op's link...I guess weight is just a sensitive subject especially on a forum like this x


You would have to post pictures of various sizes for us to comment.

This is a fitness and bodybuilding forum so here especially you will find people that give a $hit about what they look like more than the next person. We will also be more judgemental towards those you who do not meet that criteria. Bodybuilders are overly critical towards themselves let alone everyone else, how else do they keep pursuing the body they want.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> This is a slagging off thread not a congrats thread.
> 
> You women and your sensitive little souls lol.


who said it was a congrats thread....it's about fat he replied to someone who says their fat he said he did something about it ..it's all relative ....u men and ur pouncing before thinking


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You would have to post pictures of various sizes for us to comment.
> 
> This is a fitness and bodybuilding forum so here especially you will find people that give a $hit about what they look like more than the next person. We will also be more judgemental towards those you who do not meet that criteria. Bodybuilders are overly critical towards themselves let alone everyone else, how else do they keep pursuing the body they want.


Yeah thats what I meant..you just put it much better...I will post pics for comments as im interested...they r not of me n im not trying to offend anyone by doing so x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> You would have to post pictures of various sizes for us to comment.
> 
> This is a fitness and bodybuilding forum so here especially you will find people that give a $hit about what they look like more than the next person. We will also be more judgemental towards those you who do not meet that criteria. Bodybuilders are overly critical towards themselves let alone everyone else, how else do they keep pursuing the body they want.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> What do you all consider as fat or obese ? Im a bigger girl but just had a baby and am working on losing my weight...I hate being bigger thats why im trying to lose the weight...I also am not a fan of being skinny...I am just a fan of being happy and comfortable in my own skin...I cant view the facebook page as I dont have facebook so I cant comment on the op's link...I guess weight is just a sensitive subject especially on a forum like this x


This is clearly visual to everyone in a different way..But when your tits are round your ankles and you need two seats on the bus ,I think you are to fat.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

So numbered from 1 to 10 left to right what is obese x


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

gearchange said:


> This is clearly visual to everyone in a different way..But when your tits are round your ankles and you need two seats on the bus ,I think you are to fat.


Haha I still fit on the one seat lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> View attachment 154272


hard to gauge as pic is small, but for me 9 & 10 are obese.

5,6,7,8 need to diet.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> hard to gauge as pic is small, but for me 9 & 10 are obese.
> 
> 5,6,7,8 need to diet.


Thats really acceptable I think I expected u to be more harsh


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> who said it was a congrats thread....it's about fat he replied to someone who says their fat he said he did something about it ..it's all relative ....u men and ur pouncing before thinking


Well you made out cos he posted a before and after pic that, which agreed were v good, that people should have said well done, round of applause etc.....

I do like to pounce thou


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I laughed ALL THE WAY through this thread, fvcking funny read lads!

I can see FelonE getting his pitchfork out and marching on down to weight watchers at this rate lol

But in all fairness, the ONLY thing that seriously ****es me off about over-weight people is that they are THAT pig-headed, they push their own self doubts on to skinny/slim/healthy people. (Not all of course, but more & more are)

They make these memes about How 'Men don't like bones, only dogs go for bones' referring slim women, and that really does anger me.

Actually no, real men go for whatever the fvck they want regardless of what some overweight feminist wants to believe lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Well you made out cos he posted a before and after pic that, which agreed were v good, that people should have said well done, round of applause etc.....
> 
> I do like to pounce thou


What ever


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

musclemate said:


> It doesn't help that it is cheaper to buy sugar and fat laden foods like crisps, biscuits, oven fried foods, and microwave meals for much less than buying wholesome veg, fruit or meat.


Have you also noticed how brightly coloured the unhealthy foods are packaged? Once you notice it's almost painful to look at. The healthy stuff is usually in plain coloured packaging.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> I like 1-3


Wot would u consider obese


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

4 is pushing it.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> 4 is pushing it.


I would like to be a 3 or 4 if I could x


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Fat people are ****ing disgusting. Fat women are even worse. Disgusting, fat, bed-wrecking, fart-and-give-us-a-clue moose knuckled heffers.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Overweight people who have a basket full of full fat coke, cakes, biscuits, chocolate etc I have no sympathy for but the people I see on holiday in the pool with tshirts etc on to cover themselves I do have sympathy for because they are obviously not happy and are conscious that they will be stated at and judged.

I see people laugh at overweight people out jogging and also in the gym, but I take my hat off to them because its a tough thing to do when you feel as uncomfortable as you do.

Used to be a fatty myself and looking back now my diet clearly was shocking, but I can honestly say I didn't see the weight going on till it was to late believe it or not but I hated every fecking minute of it


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

tom1981 said:


> Overweight people who have a basket full of full fat coke, cakes, biscuits, chocolate etc I have no sympathy for but the people I see on holiday in the pool with tshirts etc on to cover themselves I do have sympathy for because they are obviously not happy and are conscious that they will be stated at and judged.
> 
> I see people laugh at overweight people out jogging and also in the gym, but I take my hat off to them because its a tough thing to do when you feel as uncomfortable as you do.
> 
> Used to be a fatty myself and looking back now my diet clearly was shocking, but I can honestly say I didn't see the weight going on till it was to late believe it or not but I hated every fecking minute of it


Ditto that


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Some people glorify obesity, some glorify anorexia, some glorify steroid abuse, some glorify cosmetic surgery...why do you care?
> 
> I'm making excuses for no one, least of all myself...do you think they don't know they're fat? Do you think they haven't read or been told a million tines how unhealthy it is to be really fat? I'm sure no one likes being fat but they may be resigned to it - like women that are told how useless they are as their husband beats them..they start to believe it..the fat and proud people are probably rebelling against all the vitriol they receive from smug lean people.


Two totaly different things.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> So why are you fat then?Could you exercise more to lose weight or be stricter on your diet?If the answer to either of those is yes then you are lazy in some respect.


This, I grew up with fat people, its ALWAYS somebody elses fault they are fat.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Have you also noticed how brightly coloured the unhealthy foods are packaged? Once you notice it's almost painful to look at. The healthy stuff is usually in plain coloured packaging.


They're the same color? Not sure if srs


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah get on the treadmill you fat fvcker


It's my glands. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carlsandman said:


> It's my glands. :lol:


Lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Basically that you fat lazy bastards.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get what people are saying about overweight people getting cash from the NHS for treatment and I agree to a large degree but, and only playing devils advocate, who will be paying some of the guys on here TRT if they use AAS long term, they themselves will have abused their bodies to the point the NHS will have to help, plus guys with infections, abscesses, bloods, blood pressure treatment it's along the same grounds but you will look more socially acceptable

again I'm just saying and not judging anyone so don't start the flaming haha


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh an they frown upon us muscular types fat freaks they only say it cos they'll never loose it, I like to fattys in me pit


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

tom1981 said:


> I get what people are saying about overweight people getting cash from the NHS for treatment and I agree to a large degree but, and only playing devils advocate, who will be paying some of the guys on here TRT if they use AAS long term, they themselves will have abused their bodies to the point the NHS will have to help, plus guys with infections, abscesses, bloods, blood pressure treatment it's along the same grounds but you will look more socially acceptable
> 
> again I'm just saying and not judging anyone so don't start the flaming haha


Being in hospital from gears from bad choice same as fattys who can't control weight yet users are frowns upon more because it's drugs but they again so is junk food in a way


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

luke.lean said:


> Being in hospital from gears from bad choice same as fattys who can't control weight yet users are frowns upon more because it's drugs but they again so is junk food in a way


I'm not sure users are more frowned upon to be honest mate, you can't spot a user walking down the street or going about their daily lives like you can obese people, but within the media your spot on


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol I think this is somewhat relevant to this thread

There was some fat **** the other day on the beach, probably about 5'8 and 260lbs, I overheard say about a mate "he shouldn't be allowed to walk around shirtless in public making everyone else feel bad about their bodies" logic not even once if you don't want to feel bad then do something about it. How can you think it's normal and be proud of looking like ****, being lazy and probably on the verge of death? I guess I'll let her off though because she probably has big bones and a self diagnosed slow metabolism. Fat ****s.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Some girl on snapchat updates her story every evening with her going to the gym and doing about an hour on the crosstrainer to "tone up", then later this evening she puts a picture about 20 mins after the gym with a kingsize galaxy bar and a big coke.

Srs.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I like 1-3


yeah, as a goal physique :lol:


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh dear!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

vinoboxer said:


> Oh dear!!


Whats your take on it...dare I ask?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> View attachment 154272


1-3 Meh, does nothing for me.

4-6 That's the ball park I like, women with curves.

7-10 Getting a bit but now, 10 and possibly 9 are (I would assume) starting to effect their health with their weight.

For anyone to imply they're happy about being big enough to cause themselves serious health/mobility issues is bullsh.t


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Some girl on snapchat updates her story every evening with her going to the gym and doing about an hour on the crosstrainer to "tone up", then later this evening she puts a picture about 20 mins after the gym with a kingsize galaxy bar and a big coke.
> 
> Srs.


Yeah but usually it's a *diet* coke to go with the sweets


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> 1-3 Meh, does nothing for me.
> 
> 4-6 That's the ball park I like, women with curves.
> 
> ...


im aiming for a 4 I think....would like to be less but that would just be because of what other people think


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> im aiming for a 4 I think....would like to be less but that would just be because of what other people think


I know its easier said than done, but you shouldn't be that influenced by what other people think, if you're happy at four then be a four.

I'm a big lump, much bigger than what is "fashionable" but I want to be bigger than average, that's for myself, no one else.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> I know its easier said than done, but you shouldn't be that influenced by what other people think, if you're happy at four then be a four.
> 
> I'm a big lump, much bigger than what is "fashionable" but I want to be bigger than average, that's for myself, no one else.


Im whats considered by most on here obese probably...so hoping to get to a 4 and go from there ...I suppose its up to what people like...I personally dont find small men attractive where as most of my friends do


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Basically a woman shouldnt be over 15% body fat. If you are get in the gym you greedy bitch.


*hangs head*


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Basically a woman shouldnt be over 15% body fat. If you are get in the gym you greedy bitch.


so you dont want t1ts or an ass on a female?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> so you dont want t1ts or an ass on a female?


I was only messing mate. Fat tits dont count anyway.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Basically a woman shouldnt be over 15% body fat. If you are get in the gym you greedy bitch.


I'm sure as many people would say a woman shouldn't be under 15%



I'll take 20+ over under 15 any day of the week.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> I'm sure as many people would say a woman shouldn't be under 15%
> 
> View attachment 154344
> 
> ...


Im in the 28 - 30 zone atm looking at that though I dont want to be 15 percent she looks like a little girl


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I was only messing mate. Fat tits dont count anyway.


im actually sitting with my head in my hands chuckling, thx lol

but heres a indication of what BF% look like on a woman, obv its a guide and not 100% accurate just indicative of what certain percentages can look like


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

damn brook bet me to it, on mine only the last 3 would make me pause, maybe not for long, but id pause :tongue:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> im actually sitting with my head in my hands chuckling, thx lol
> 
> but heres a indication of what BF% look like on a woman, obv its a guide and not 100% accurate just indicative of what certain percentages can look like
> 
> View attachment 154345


The first two for me please


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

What a tiresome thread.

It should be obvious to anyone with a modicum of common sense that people who feel the need to contribute to an FB page called "So what I'm fat", are clearly not proud or happy at all. The whole thing smacks of poorly disguised low self esteem 

I feel bad for the contributors. I would certainly not spend my own spare time trying to smash through their thin facade of pride.

We all like having a rant sometimes, we all like having pet hates and all of us are prone to look down on people who aren't like us occasionally, but you have to have a fvckin limit.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> Im in the 28 - 30 zone atm looking at that though I dont want to be 15 percent she looks like a little girl


Time to step away from the forum before you ruin the hips lol.

My ex used to be about the same, every time she decided she was on a crash diet I'd get a chinese


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep a lid on the insults guys. Several posts bordering on infractions starting to pop up.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK.

This and a number of other threads have been discussed by the moderator team, and the vitriol has to stop. It is a form of bullying.

As someone that was in really great shape - a damned site better than most of the people posting idiot fat-ist comments - then over a number of years put on a lot of weight, and now have got rid of it again. If I had looked at UK-M at the time I was overweight I would have been put off from joining. Perhaps it wouldn't have been a bad thing. 

UK-M has a great reputation for being helpful, welcoming and friendly, threads like this damage this reputation, and stop people in genuine need of help to achieve their goals, whatever their starting body type, from joining, asking questions or running a log.

So now to get serious.

If the anti-fat vitriol, in this and similar threads continues, you will be infracted. If you persist you will be banned. This also includes the macho bullshit comments about 'doing a fattie'. Grow up FFS.

If you don't like this then find somewhere else to post. It wont be tolerated here from this point forward.

Take this as a warning, there won't be another.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't feel that fat people should be made fun of at all, I think they have a very serious disorder. I never intended to upset anyone so i apologise if I have. I'm not against fat people at the end of the day if you want to be fat and let yourself get in that state then that's your shout but what I cannot stand by Is it being encouraged or being told im not a real man because I don't appreciate flab.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> OK.
> 
> This and a number of other threads have been discussed by the moderator team, and the vitriol has to stop. It is a form of bullying.
> 
> ...


Its funny how rude & open about their opinions people become when they sit behind a computer & can slag off people different from them selfs.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> OK.
> 
> This and a number of other threads have been discussed by the moderator team, and the vitriol has to stop. It is a form of bullying.
> 
> ...


Men and women that are big or just in good shape get hated on all the time by unmotivated, jealous overweight people, in particular these fat and proud women. Anyone that's overweight and on this forum is taking a step in the right direction, I don't think these are the kinds of people these messages are aimed at.


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

Ten years ago I was in very good shape and had a realy good body, then I got injured and lost motivation and ended up being 24 stone + but never realy realised it until last september and the bug hit again. I am now 17stone and on my way to being happy with myself again. When people are very overweight they loose the will to change and start dressing scrufft and generally not caring about their appearance, it is a hard cycle to get out of and most overweight people do not know about the assistance that certain supplements can give as part of a good workout and diet routine.

It is just my opinion based on my own experiance but you shouldn't lie to people who are overweight and just be honest and tell them they are overweight and need to do something about it, I spent years listening to people tell me I dont look fat or wear it well. When I look back at pics now I cringe how my wife put up with me i dont know.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Theorist said:


> Men and women that are big or just in good shape get hated on all the time by overweight people, in particular these fat and proud women. Anyone that's overweight and on this forum is taking a step in the right direction, I don't think these are the kinds of people these messages are aimed at.


Completely irrelevant.

You clearly don't understand what I posted.

Someone coming into UK-M and reading the sort of crap being posted in here would be put of from one of the genuinely most helpful forums.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Wrong....she said she wants to get fatter
> 
> If the page was called Fat To Fit then fairplay but they are proud to be *cake munching gravy drinkers[*/QUOTE]
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

People who say they are proud to be fat have just given up hope of loosing weight so put a brave face on it, we should encourage them and point them in the right direction by mocking them we only push them deaper into their depression / dissorder


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Richiej said:


> Ten years ago I was in very good shape and had a realy good body, then I got injured and lost motivation and ended up being 24 stone + but never realy realised it until last september and the bug hit again. I am now 17stone and on my way to being happy with myself again. When people are very overweight they loose the will to change and start dressing scrufft and generally not caring about their appearance, it is a hard cycle to get out of and most overweight people do not know about the assistance that certain supplements can give as part of a good workout and diet routine.
> 
> It is just my opinion based on my own experiance but you shouldn't lie to people who are overweight and just be honest and tell them they are overweight and need to do something about it, I spent years listening to people tell me I dont look fat or wear it well. When I look back at pics now I cringe *how my wife put up with me I don't know.*


Because she loves you?

Well done on the weight loss


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

I class myself as fat as I'm overweight do people hate me on here lol
View attachment 154607


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> OK.
> 
> This and a number of other threads have been discussed by the moderator team, and the vitriol has to stop. It is a form of bullying.
> 
> ...


Thank you for knocking this on the head at last, as someone who was fat all of my life up until I finally found something that worked for me a few years ago, I have followed this thread without commenting, it's been a real eye opener viewing all the comments I can only assume that the people being so cruel are the same kind of people that made my life a living hell growing up, I can assure everyone that there's a lot more to being fat than eating too much and being lazy, it's not as simple as that for a lot of us, I'm fairly lean now and have been for a few years but I'm very much still a fatty inside with everything that comes with, I feel no different at all, just leaner so I'm very sympathetic towards people struggling with their weight issues.

Thanks Mods


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got very fat at 18-20 drank beer too much and went up to 18stone.


----------

